# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  Small footings - do it myself?

## Saltypete

Hi, I am 'bumping out' my garage to form a WIR and ensuite. It will be a slab and footing 600mm by 4 m. Engineering specs on the way, but it will basically be a strip footing and floor with connections into existing footings and raft. I'll dig it myself in any case and have got to thinking why not do the lot myself. I have done all the bits at other times, ie dowelling to existing, membrane, steel placement and finishing.  I can finish to level - it isn't pretty, but I will tile and floor over it anyway.  
Am I missing something obvious, or can I do this myself? Tell me I'm nuts and why.....

----------


## Marc

Of course you can do it yourself.

----------


## r3nov8or

You have done more of this than me and I'd give it a go. Go for it.

----------


## Saltypete

OK. Starting to plan then, do I need to hire a vibrator for a small job like this (strip footing about 500 by 300 ish), or is there an alternative that will effectively ensure no voids?

----------


## r3nov8or

I just poke around with a piece of rod. Not sure that's enough...

----------


## Saltypete

Thanks for the replies, I will definitely do it myself!

----------

